# The Ladies In My Closet



## booradley (Jul 27, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my ladies. Not sure the strain, started a bunch a while back and sort of lost track of who was who.  Only managed to keep one lady alive to clone. So these are all from her (kind of whimpy mother but the only one to surive!). Most likely bag seed from some high quality medical simply labled "KGB." It could also be from a free indoor mix.

Ladies in the back row are 1-2 weeks from harvest. The girls on the right are 3-4 weeks and the front row is 5-6 weeks. The lone cola was cut early I know, but it smoked nice!

This is a mixed medium grow. Some hydro, some soil. Grown under 150 HPS and 2' 2 bulb t-5 for a grand total of 20,000 lumens in space just under 3 square feet. Maybe a little over kill, but I like the results!

Can't wait to get some stronger girls under my lights!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 27, 2007)

Lookin great man.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice to see you are having fun with all the mediums!  I look forward to seeing harvest time pics :ccc:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 28, 2007)

*Whats up Boo. The ladies are looking great and like the rest of us i bet you can't wait until harvest day comes.   Great job mang.  *


----------

